# Isagenix shake for post ride recovery drink?



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

My wife has some isagenix shake mix that she will not use. It has whey protien concentrate as first ingredient. Would this be an acceptable post ride recovery shake??


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i would use it for that.


----------

